# Horacio's Back!!!



## the Jester (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm sure some of you already noticed, but this seemed to be the most appropriate forum to announce it on.

Hurray!!


----------



## diaglo (Jan 30, 2004)

naw, it is just a front for some nefarious underground crime syndicate.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 30, 2004)

(captures my feelings quite adequately)


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 30, 2004)

Hooray!


----------



## Henry (Jan 30, 2004)

If you see this, welcome back Horacio! I think of you every time I watch CSI: Miami.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> If you see this, welcome back Horacio! I think of you every time I watch CSI: Miami.



 I'm afraid I don't understand that... 

But anyways, thanks for the warm welcome, it's nice to be back!


----------



## Henry (Jan 30, 2004)

The lead investigator on this American TV program's name is Horatio Cane...


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> The lead investigator on this American TV program's name is Horatio Cane...



 Oh, I understand now


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 30, 2004)

Good to see you again! Your presence has been missed.


----------



## Ferret (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey, I can't remember who you are but welcome back.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 1, 2004)

Welcome back!!

Although EN World has grown in the last year, it is good to see people coming back.  (Is it me, or are a fair number of long time posters who seemed to drift away showing up more recently?)


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 1, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I don't understand that...
> 
> But anyways, thanks for the warm welcome, it's nice to be back!



 Is it just me or does it seem that you've aged a bit in you're photo?

(_John thinks carefully and realizes a certain error of logic in that question_)


----------



## Mark (Feb 1, 2004)

Welcome back, Horacio!


----------



## the Jester (Feb 1, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Welcome back!!
> 
> Although EN World has grown in the last year, it is good to see people coming back.  (Is it me, or are a fair number of long time posters who seemed to drift away showing up more recently?)




Anyone else wonder if the off-topic forum has helped with this?   I think it might...


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 1, 2004)

So, when are you updating your storyhour?


----------



## Horacio (Feb 1, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does it seem that you've aged a bit in you're photo?
> 
> (_John thinks carefully and realizes a certain error of logic in that question_)



 I feel older, but I don't know if that can be seen in the photo, maybe it's the beard...


----------



## Horacio (Feb 1, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> So, when are you updating your storyhour?



  

Hmmmm, I should look in my old hard disk for the campaign notes...


----------



## Horacio (Feb 1, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Anyone else wonder if the off-topic forum has helped with this?   I think it might...



 Maybe... but not in my case.

A thing is true, General Discussion forum now look a bit more... dry.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 1, 2004)

Ferret, William Ronald,  Mark,  thanks for the welcome!!!


----------



## Gez (Feb 1, 2004)

Do you remember our PbP?

OOC Campaign


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 1, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> A thing is true, General Discussion forum now look a bit more... dry.




Yep. Just replace "General" with "Strictly enforced on-topic RPG" and you get the idea. If it weren't for the Hive, Publishers, and Scifi Books & TV forums, I might reside entirely at Nutkinland these days.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Yep. Just replace "General" with "Strictly enforced on-topic RPG" and you get the idea. If it weren't for the Hive, Publishers, and Scifi Books & TV forums, I might reside entirely at Nutkinland these days.




I second that, off course replace NKL with Randomling's House.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I second that, off course replace NKL with Randomling's House.




Yes, Randomling's House is tres cool.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Yes, Randomling's House is tres cool.




First I went "But you aren't on Random's" then I found out you just joined a week ago. Sorry I missed that, but welcome there anyway.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 1, 2004)

Thank you! I like the informal but polite vibe I get there.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I second that, off course replace NKL with Randomling's House.



 100% agree

Edit: that "100% agree" means that the off topic conversations are really what helps to make EN World my favorite internet site, and the reason why I'm back. If all the forum was strictly RPG it wouldn't be such a wonderful thing. It's the community feeling that makes EN World so special (IMHO), and it's in the off topic conversations (and in the stories...) that the community really shines.

Ooops, it's late and  I'm tired, so I think I miss my point...

My point: EN World is a superb place. And it's you all, people, who makes it so great. It is not only a place to talk about d20, it's a true "home in the net" for many of us. Thank you all for making it possible


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 1, 2004)

Welcome back, Horacio!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 2, 2004)

Once more (with feeling ), a big welcome back from me!


----------



## Horacio (Feb 2, 2004)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Once more (with feeling ), a big welcome back from me!



 When I quit I felt like:

_I touch the fire, and it freezes me 
I look into it, and it's black 
Why can't I feel?
My skin should crack and peel 
I want the fire back 
Now, through the smoke, she calls to me 
To make my way across the flame
To save the day
Or maybe melt away 
I guess it's all the same_

And now that I'm back, I can only say...
_Where do we go from here..._

 

Thanks, Tallarn


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 4, 2004)

I welcome you back, and thoroughly approve of your new look.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 6, 2004)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> I welcome you back, and thoroughly approve of your new look.



 Thanks


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 11, 2004)

Welcome back, Horacio! 

It's been how long? I think over a year since you last posted, and you're still one of the top 20 posters. 

I wish I had more opportunities to post nowadays, but at least there _is_ the shimmer of a hope at the horizon.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi Otu!

8 months, it has been 8 months...

I hope your hopes will become reality!


----------



## Darkness (Feb 11, 2004)

Enough talk about Horacio's back; let's talk about Horacio's front now.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 11, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Enough talk about Horacio's back; let's talk about Horacio's front now.




Perv!


----------



## Horacio (Feb 11, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Enough talk about Horacio's back; let's talk about Horacio's front now.



 My front? What do you want to know of my front, you pervert?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 12, 2004)

For example...

Your face (i.e., avatar) looks different.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 12, 2004)

It was quite a milestone when I passed Horacio's constant post count -- now it looks like a lot of use high postcount guys might take a dive if Horacio starts up again!


----------



## Horacio (Feb 12, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> For example...
> 
> Your face (i.e., avatar) looks different.



 I've changed, now I have hair on face


----------



## Horacio (Feb 12, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It was quite a milestone when I passed Horacio's constant post count -- now it looks like a lot of use high postcount guys might take a dive if Horacio starts up again!



 I'm back on the saddle, watch your postcount


----------



## the Jester (Feb 12, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Enough talk about Horacio's back; let's talk about Horacio's front now.




Belly button: 'innie' or 'outie?'


----------



## Horacio (Feb 12, 2004)

Innie, of course


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 13, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Enough talk about Horacio's back; let's talk about Horacio's front now.



I've already learned way more than I care to about Horacio's front, thank you very much.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks, teddy bear, thanks


----------

